# Why do mule halters have chains?



## Haileyyy

Well, my dad finally broke down and I am getting a mule! I have wanted one for about 7 years, and we always seem to be a horse short while riding.

Anyway, I noticed that a lot of halters marketed to mules have chains underneath. Why is that? I would think it makes the halter have more "bite"...

Here is a picture of what I am talking about. Sorry if it is big, judging size on an iPad is tough lol.http://horseandmulegear.com/products/fullsize/IMG_0264_2.jpg


----------



## PaintingPintos

More "bite" is probably to be expected because it's not just a horse you're dealing with....yano, there's quite a bit of donkey in there ;D
But I would assume that a rope halter would be a kinder thing to do. Put a good-quality rope halter on your arm and tug it down. It's got a lot more "concentrated" pressure and is more effective than a regular halter, and if you put a regular halter it isn't as great feeling....the weight is spread over a larger area and as you can imagine, it isn't going to be as effective as a rope halter.
Anyway, I'd go for something without a chain. Why buy something that will eventually rust and break when you can just get a more effective tool that will last longer?
Anyway, good luck to you with your new mule! Mules are awesome-- I haven't spent a lot of time around them but based on what I've read/heard about them, they are very intelligent.


----------



## smrobs

For the exact same reason that "mule bits" look like this









Because mules are smarter than horses, that accounts for the stereotype that mules are stubborn. Anyone who uses those bits or those chain halters just doesn't know much about handling a mule. My family has had mules since long before I was born and we've never needed more than a simple snaffle or a regular halter on any of them.

I'm assuming that you'll be getting a mule that's already trained, right? If so, I strongly suggest you get some instruction from the mule's owner (providing they know how to properly handle mules) on how to handle it. If you are looking for a mule that isn't broke, you'll _need_ to find a qualified trainer to work with both you and the mule. With a good natured horse, people who don't know much about training can sometimes blunder their way through without getting themselves hurt or ruining the horse too bad. Not so with a mule. They are quick to take advantage and they learn very fast...both bad and good.


----------



## SorrelHorse

You should see the mules on the Rogue River Eq team in these parts...Dressage, gaming, equitation, team penning, roping, western pleasure, drill team...I mean, hot ****, talented!!

Oh and I demand mule pictures. :lol:


----------



## Haileyyy

I can't believe people actually use bits like those! We normally ride in a simple d-ring or loose ring snaffles or rope halters with our horses, and I don't think we would need much more for a mule.. The only problem I could see would be getting a bridle/halter over their ears and keeping the saddle from sliding, but breeching(sp?) could help with that.

The mule will definitely be already trained, I haven't fully started a horse yet(though I have helped a few people do so) so I don't think trying with a mule would work out for either the mule or myself.

I am in the process of finding a trainer and I will pick the owners brain, I normally do when buying any animal. I'm not going to be doing this on my own, but I am sure it will be a learning experience...

Thats what won me over, when I was about 9 we saw a mule at a show, and WOW was he amazing! Trust me, there will be tons of pictures! It isn't set on which one we are getting, but I will be sure to post pictureS when he/she arrives!


----------



## Casey02

If you need to put that in a mules mouth...wow.


----------



## cowgirl4753

My husband used to do packing and guiding in the Rockies and some mules had halters like this so they didn't pull and break lines and run off with supplies. Not a nice thing when your way out in the middle of nowhere!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

They really are not that much more difficult to bridle than a horse, in spite of those big ol' ears LOL. You just have to use a bit more space to get the bridle over the tips of them.

Depending on their individual conformation, you may or may not need a crupper/britchin. I've ridden one mule that didn't need anything to keep the saddle in place and I'm riding one now that needs both britchin and breast collar. Of course, it would be a different story if I had a saddle with a mule tree in it, but I don't so I just make do with what I've got.


----------



## Haileyyy

That does make sense, so the lines don't break. I am sure being up there WITH supplies is tough enough, someone probably wouldn't last too long without supplies in the middle of the Rockies!

I know they have bridles made for mules, with a clip-on crown piece to the side. I bet that would make bridling a lot easier lol! Do brow bands make it any harder to bridle? 

Do you prefer a crupper or a britchin? If I understand correctly, cruppers go under/around the tail and connect to the saddle where britchins are kind of like butt straps, with it wrapping over the top of the rump and connecting to the saddle in several places?

What exactly are the differences in a mule saddle and a regular "horse" saddle? Is the tree wider??


----------



## cowgirl4753

mules

They have a great pic if the difference in trees. Can't figure out how to post it here LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haileyyy

That's really neat, cowgirl4753! I am also drooling over his saddles, I wish I had $3000+ right now lol

Also, I am having serious second thoughts about getting a mule, or any other horse. I rode Skippy today with my sister for about 45 minutes, just cruising around the yard and through the woods. The whole time I thought, "wow, in two years I can't do this, I am going to college." Then, I started to think about taking him with me and boarding him over there because it is about 5 hours away. I couldn't afford two horses to bring, and Skips would be the one I take. Plus, my parents are getting old and when I leave it will be a lot for them to take over because I do 99% of the horse related stuff. On top of all that, I would have to divide my time between them! 

Wow. Lol that was on my mind for a while. But, if I don't get a mule then that means any money that would have been spent on it will be put towards my first car. Or sand for my ghetto arena


----------



## cowgirl4753

LOL yup lots of choices to make, where you going to school? I had to make some tough choices when it came to my rope horse when I first moved to Alberta. Didn't have time for her and felt terrible having this talented mare who loved to work just sitting in a field. So I sold her to a guy and now she goes down to Arizona every winter for team roping and is the guys granddaughters pee wee barrel horse. I miss her now that I have a place of my own but know she has a great life.
Your just going to have to decide if getting a mule now is worth it or to wait. They are amazing animals and develop deep bonds with their people. They can be hard to get going but are worth it in the end. So do you want to put all that effort in and then have to possibly sell him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haileyyy

I want to go to NC State, which is in the Raleigh area. It isn't 5 hours away, more like 3-4 but last time we went into the Raleigh area it took us 5 hours. I get confused really easy with directions, no one should ever get lost with me.

My mom and I talked about this for a long time tonight, actually. She is the one who talks my dad into anything horse related, so the mule was her doing lol. I wouldn't want to sell it if I did get a mule, but letting it sit in a field after I put hours and hours of work into it would be so unfair to the animal. I am super particular about my horses, and it takes a lot for me to let someone just hop on one of them and ride without me there, so I doubt anyone in my family would ride it while I was away. It's a different story with my 13hh pony because my sister is only 8, and she is an old, been-there done-that type so she would be perfect for her to learn on. 

I am pretty sure that I have made my decision. No mule, unfortunately. I would rather wait until I am done with school, and have the time and place to keep it. Mules are something I will have one day, that is definite, but waiting seems to be the better option. I would rather put all of my time and energy into Skipper and have him come with me. I know I would regret selling a mule if I had one, but knowing they aren't sitting around for years while I am at school would make me feel 100% better. Plus I could get a nicer car with the $800+/- we were going to spend on mule. Maybe even one with electronic windows!(I don't have very high hopes haha)

This thread went off on a crazy tangent lol. But at least I learned a lot about mule halters and mule saddle trees


----------



## smrobs

:clap: Good for you, taking the mature and responsible route and actually thinking things through before going out and buying one:clap:.

There will always be time for a mule later on .

As for your other questions, I've always used browband bridles, so I'm not sure if they are any easier or harder to use than other styles. I'm sure that the snap-on crown would make it a lot easier though.

I am currently using a britchin on the little mule I'm riding. He is more flat backed than average mules so my saddle fits even worse :?. 

You really need to have a particular ring on your saddle if you plan to use a crupper. They are the shaped things that stay right up at the dock of the tail and they generally have a straight strap to attach to the ring in the middle of the back of the saddle









Since mine doesn't have that, I have to use a britchin. It's not the best britchin in the world because I kind of threw it together from old scrap leather, but it works. I really need to get better pictures before I send him home LOL.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

SMRobs, that is one gorgeous mule! Lucky dog!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753

Gorgeous mule!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Thanks, he's a pretty nice mule...most of the time. I don't feel so lucky though, when his momma's cutting horse reflexes come out and he does the "OMG!suckback'n'spin" thing LOL.

I can't complain much though, he's doing exceptionally well for not even having 30 days training yet.


----------



## Haileyyy

smrobs, your mule is such a cutie! And I love your saddle pad 

My saddle does have that ring needed for a crupper, actually. I don't know how well britchin would do on my saddle because the second d-ring is dropped down and angled as my saddle has 3/4 rigging. I guess if I had to use britchin I would just make the straps longer to reach the ring? 

Thank you so much for all of your help! You seem to be a horse encyclopedia lol!


----------



## smrobs

Thank you . Yeah, you'd likely have to go with the crupper, not that there is really that much difference between the 2. They both function the exact same way.

I'm happy to help any way that I can, I am a long way from an encyclopedia, but I have a wider range of experience than most :wink:.


----------



## luvlongears

When I bridle my mules, I always loosen the headstall at least by one hole, and I push the ear forward so that the headstall goes over the tip of the ear first, that way the ears don't get pinched. Mostly a crupper is for english riding and a britchen is for western. At least that is how it is out here in California. 

*SMROBS*, I noticed your britchen straps both go up to the same ring on your saddle. I was curious why you do them like that? The bottom most strap should run along the side of the belly, go under the back cinch and buckle to the cinch rings on both ends of the front cinch. Then there can be straps going to a ring in the back of the saddle, and or the dee rings of the rear cinch. It looks like if you got on a pretty steep hill going down, your britchen would not stay put, and that could be a pretty hair raising experience if it were to slide up and get under your mules tail going down hill!! Very nice looking mule by the way....


----------



## luvlongears

Here is pics of my mules..we have 4 of them....


----------



## Haileyyy

luvlongears, I love your mules! Must be pretty cool to bring them to the beach!

Seeing all of these awesome mules makes me want one even more, waiting upwards of six years is going to be tough. Maybe the wait will make things better when I finally get a mule?


----------

